# Annual Sock KAL?



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

So I know we're doing a scarf exchange, but does anyone else really want to do the traditional sock KAL? I know I would! 

If you want to join, say you're in and suggest ONE pattern. It should be pattern ranked somewhat below the "impossible" rating on Ravelry, and free. 

:viking:

I have no idea for a pattern for me to suggest yet. Let me think about it.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

I may join, as long as its NOT a swap ..... I dont want any more deadlines !! I will look up sock patterns !


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

I want to! But I have to pick just one?! Hmmm...

(I haven't done toe-up yet, so I'm going to be looking for cuff-down. I don't mind learning toe-up, but I'd hate for someone here to be my guinea pig.)


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

Me! I'd do a sock KAL, either to swap or to keep for myself. 

I'll have to post tomorrow with a pattern suggestion.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Miz Mary said:


> I may join, as long as its NOT a swap ..... I dont want any more deadlines !! I will look up sock patterns !


In the past, the sock KAL has been a swap, but we've always let people who didn't want to swap join and just knit along.


----------



## Lythrum (Dec 19, 2005)

I am in for a KAL and would be in for a swap too. I'll throw this pattern out there:

Inlay Socks

I don't know if it has been done or not? I'd prefer top down too, my toe-up experiments haven't gone well.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

SvenskaFlicka is going to run the KAL this time? 
Yes! :bouncy:

I am up for anything. I like having the swap. 
People who don't like the swap don't ever HAVE to do it.
That aspect shouldn't prevent anyone from trying something new.

Here is my nomination for the pattern:
http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEdf10/PATTnemesis.php

How exciting! I had been thinking of starting a sock project, but the scarf thing 
seems to have some people busy already. 

Thanks Kelsey, for starting this. :kissy:


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

It's a good thing we vote on which pattern to do. I could never actually _choose_.

And yes, GAM, I'll run it if everyone is okay with that! I really like socks.


----------



## susang (Sep 28, 2014)

Oooh! fun in the making, I'm up for it.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

I've decided what pattern I want to suggest for our KAL:

Zora Socks

The pattern is rated a 2 at difficulty, thus it is very easy, even with cables. The instructions are very clear and it has a good rating on Ravelry. So those of you who worry about a difficult sock pattern could rest easy, and those of use who love cables would have fun too! :teehee: And it is top down, which is much easier for me to understand than toe-up. (I have trouble with heels toe-up.)

Shall I say we should have patterns suggested by Monday evening? Then I can get a poll together Tuesday so we can vote. Or do you guys want more time?


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I think that having the window for pattern choices open for only a short time is a good idea.
It makes the whole process simpler and we don't water down the votes too much.


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

Okay, here's my pattern suggestion: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/effervesce


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

I'm in!!
Here's my choice, http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/rosamond

It's also a 2 rating as far as difficult on Ravelry.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

I'm in!


----------



## KansasFarmgirl (Jan 1, 2008)

I don't think my work is up to swapping standards, but I would like to play! 

I have a pattern I was wanting to try because it has some elements I haven't attempted yet, but seem easy enough: figure 8 CO and W & T stitches. 

I like to learn new things but I'm not up to cables yet. So this has a pretty pattern without having to use a cable needle. However, if you choose a cabled sock, I'm still in! I'm here to learn! 

This pattern is fingering weight yarn, not sure you guys want that. I have a ton of fingering weight yarn, tho, so I will eventually try this! Looks like a sturdy sock!

http://www.willowyarns.com/Product/Lotus+Blossom+Socks.aspx


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

It's tough to choose, but my suggestion is Zigzagular Socks by Susie White. I made a pair recently and love them.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

I was gonna nominate Scylla (again) because I LOVE that pattern but I see it is "for sale" now and not a free pattern - which, as I understand it, means it is not eligible for this KAL, right? The pattern needs to be a free one?


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Yes, the pattern needs to be free. I think that is just the best for everyone.


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

BBC, I _almost _picked the zigzagular socks as my pattern choice! I went back and forth between than one and the pattern I posted above.


----------

